# Babylon Lodge #203, MWPHGL Oklahoma, Baghdad, Iraq



## 357falcon (Jul 8, 2009)

for all prince hall masons who ever been through baghdad, iraq.  we were chartered in 2006 from MWPHGL of Oklahoma and recently signed compact with AFAM Oklahoma grand lodge.  Psalms 133


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 8, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## david918 (Jul 8, 2009)

Outstanding


----------



## rhitland (Jul 8, 2009)

Wellsy Wellsy another brick outta the wall Good work Brothers! Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## RJS (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome!

Could you post a link to the compact?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 8, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 8, 2009)

that is great


----------

